# comment envoyer un gros fichier à un ami ?



## sioux (23 Novembre 2004)

bonjour,
je voudrais simplement envoyer un gros fichier environ (pas plus de 1Go : qq dizaines de photos par exemples et une video du weekend) via internet à qqun dont je peux connaitre l'adresse IP. quel est le logiciel le plus simple ?
et comment proceder ?
j'ai entendu parler de bittorent mais je n'ai pas piger le truc pour créer un fichier (il me demande une url). y a-t-il des logiciels "ftp" très simples pour cela ?
merci


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2004)

Le plus simple est de déposer tes documents sur un serveur, tu donneras ensuite l'adresse sur laquelle ton correspondant devra cliquer pour récupérer les fichiers. Je procède ainsi plutôt que de surcharger les boîtes mails. Concernant les logiciels FTP, j'aime bien pour ma part Transmit.


----------



## naas (23 Novembre 2004)

hop un peu de lecture
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=69314&highlight=gros+fichiers+email

et surtout ça !
http://www.osxfacile.com/split.html

_(il est vraiment bien fait ce site une vraie FAQ a ciel ouvert :love: )_


----------



## sioux (23 Novembre 2004)

merci pour vos réponses
comme j'ai de gros fichiers (20 min de vidéo en résolution max et .mov), je ne vais pas les couper en 1000 petits ...

je vais donc essayer la soluce décrite sur un sujet précedent :

_"en activant le serveur Web de ton Mac.

En ce moment là, ton Mac devient lui même serveur Web. Lors de l'activation, ton Mac te donne l'adresse pour accéder sur ton serveur Web et un dossier Web sera créé sur le compte. On a donc quelque chose comme "http://AdresseInternetduMac/DossierServeurWeb/Fetes.mpg"._


----------



## Psygod (23 Novembre 2004)

Si tu veux créer des fichiers .torrent, d/l AZUREUS qui est un client Bit torrent


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2004)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> je vais donc essayer la soluce décrite sur un sujet précedent :
> 
> _"en activant le serveur Web de ton Mac.
> 
> En ce moment là, ton Mac devient lui même serveur Web. Lors de l'activation, ton Mac te donne l'adresse pour accéder sur ton serveur Web et un dossier Web sera créé sur le compte. On a donc quelque chose comme "http://AdresseInternetduMac/DossierServeurWeb/Fetes.mpg"._



C'est effectivement une bonne alternative, et on oublie parfois que cette option existe.


----------



## ALKA (23 Novembre 2004)

bonjour,

Voir la solution de ce coté

http://s2.yousendit.com/

Alka


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Concernant les logiciels FTP, j'aime bien pour ma part Transmit.



Un logiciel de FTP aussi simple que gratuit que j'ai trouvé grâce à  Galerie (qui pourrait te servir pour mettre en ligne tes photos et tes films): Rbrowserlite.

Les essayer, c'est les adopter!

A.


----------



## Psygod (23 Novembre 2004)

moi j'utilise FETCH pour transférer mes données sur un serveur ... très simple à utiliser ...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

et pourquoi pas tout simplement via iChat ou un autre messenger (même Skype permet facilement le partage de fichier)


----------



## yak_masala (23 Novembre 2004)

Sinon il existe toujours la Poste...


----------



## sharky (24 Novembre 2004)

Comme l'a dit ALKA, yousendit.com est parfait pour cela, je l'utilise tous les jours. Tu peux envoyer jusqu'à un Gb


----------



## sioux (24 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai aussi que yousendit.com est très pratique.
bref, ce ne sont pas les soluces qui manquent
merci à tous (je crois qu'on a fait le tour des possibilités ???)


----------



## MarcMame (24 Novembre 2004)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais simplement envoyer un gros fichier environ (pas plus de 1Go : qq dizaines de photos par exemples et une video du weekend) via internet à qqun dont je peux connaitre l'adresse IP. quel est le logiciel le plus simple ?


Un DVD, une enveloppe, un timbre et la poste. 
A moins d'avoir un excellent débit en upload (ADSL2+ minimum), rien n'ira aussi vite que la poste.


----------



## nicogala (24 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> hop un peu de lecture
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=69314&highlight=gros+fichiers+email
> 
> et surtout ça !
> ...


 Voyons naas, et l'afp:// etc... du partage entre deux Macs c'est pas franchement plus simple ? une fois que dans les préfs->partageMac tu as copié l'adresse qui apparait dans le texte en bas, tu la tansmet à ton correspondant (s'il a un Mac bien sûr) et lui va dans Finder->Aller à ->se connecter au serveur... et là il rentre l'adresse et...hop, dans son Finder apparait ton dossier de partage !  un drag&drop suffit alors pour copier le fichier sur son DD... bien sûr, avec un upload de 128Kb/s ça sera long...très long !


----------



## MarcMame (25 Novembre 2004)

On ne pense pas assez à iChat qui est également un excellent et facile moyen d'envoyer des fichiers d'un ordi à un autre sans aucune limitation de taille !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> On ne pense pas assez à iChat qui est également un excellent et facile moyen d'envoyer des fichiers d'un ordi à un autre sans aucune limitation de taille !



On ne pense pas assez à lire plus haut parfois dans les sujets...  



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas tout simplement via iChat ou un autre messenger (même Skype permet facilement le partage de fichier)



Cela dit je doute que cela soit la meilleure solution.


----------



## MarcMame (25 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Cela, dit je doute que cela soit la meilleure solution.


C'est ce que je disais juste avant.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je disais juste avant.



 Attends, je vais lire entre les lignes...  :rateau:


----------



## Tangi (25 Novembre 2004)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> _"en activant le serveur Web de ton Mac.
> 
> En ce moment là, ton Mac devient lui même serveur Web. Lors de l'activation, ton Mac te donne l'adresse pour accéder sur ton serveur Web et un dossier Web sera créé sur le compte. On a donc quelque chose comme "http://AdresseInternetduMac/DossierServeurWeb/Fetes.mpg"._



C'est très intéressant. J'ai moi aussi découvert cette solution à l'occasion de cette discussion, mais j'ai du mal à distinguer les différentes options qui s'offrent à nous : à savoir les différences entre "Partage de fichiers Mac", "Partage Windows" et "Partage Web personnel"... et les possibilités qu'elles offrent réellement... Je suis un peu perdu, et l'aide de Mac OS X ne suffit pas à m'éclairer...

Lorsqu'on active "Partage de fichiers Mac", on dispose d'une adresse que l'on communique à celui ou celle (qui a un Mac) avec qui on veut partager des documents. Il lui suffira d'aller dans...





			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Finder-->Aller à-->Se connecter au serveur... et là il rentre l'adresse et... hop, dans son Finder apparait ton dossier de partage !  Un drag & drop suffit alors pour copier le fichier sur son DD... Bien sûr, avec un upload de 128Kb/s ça sera long... très long !


Les documents que l'on souhaite partager, il suffit alors de les glisser dans notre dossier "Partage"... J'ai bien compris ????
La personne avec qui on partage des documents a donc besoin de l'adresse (bien entendu) mais est-ce qu'elle a aussi besoin de notre nom abrégé et de notre mot de passe administrateur ????

Sinon l'otpion "Partage Windows", permet évidemment de partager des documents avec des PCistes, la démarche est la même ??? On lui communique l'adresse que l'on obtient ???? On glisse les documents à partager dans notre propre dossier "Partage" ??? 

Et enfin qu'est-ce-que réellement "Partage Web personnel" ??? Il s'agit de notre propre site Web. On peut donc créer notre propre site web en modifiant le fichier "index.html" qui se trouve dans notre dossier "Sites". Mais les documents que l'on partage ce sont par exemple les photos que l'on aura coller sur la page web et que tous les gens à qui on aura communiquer l'adresse du site pourront télécharger grâce à un petit ctrl+clic ??? Ou alors cette solution permet aussi de glisser les documents à partager dans un dossier se trouvant sur notre propre disque dur (dossier "Partage" ou "Sites"... ) ????

Autre chose, dans une discussion similaire, Damino disait que lorsqu'il était déconnecté l'adresse de son serveur Web changeait. Qu'est-ce-qu'il entend par là ??? Lorsqu'on se déconnecte d'Internet et que l'on se reconnecte, l'adresse qu l'on aura communiqué pour le partage de documents aura changé ??? La solution que Night walker proposait était No-Ip, mais c'est en anglais, quelqu'un peut m'en dire un peu plus ???? Je suis perdu...   

Toutes ces solutions sont gratuites ??? Rien à voir alors avec iDisk ou un compte .mac ???

Merci d'avance, j'ai été un peu long, je pose trop de question à la fois, désolé... :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Toutes ces solutions sont gratuites ??? Rien à voir alors avec iDisk ou un compte .mac ???
> 
> Merci d'avance, j'ai été un peu long, je pose trop de question à la fois, désolé... :rose:



Oui, c'est gratuit, ton Mac fera office de serveur web, il devra donc rester tout le temps allumer si tu veux héberger un site par exemple.

Par contre, on rencontre parfois des problèmes pour atteindre une IP... Ça ne va pas toujours de soit (routeur, Airport, IP, etc.).


----------



## bouilla (25 Novembre 2004)

Salut


Si ton mail fait pas plus d'1go, tu peux aussi utiliser ce service : http://s3.yousendit.com/, ça sera ptete plus simple


----------



## nicogala (25 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Les documents que l'on souhaite partager, il suffit alors de les glisser dans notre dossier "Partage"... J'ai bien compris ????
> La personne avec qui on partage des documents a donc besoin de l'adresse (bien entendu) mais est-ce qu'elle a aussi besoin de notre nom abrégé et de notre mot de passe administrateur ????
> 
> Sinon l'otpion "Partage Windows", permet évidemment de partager des documents avec des PCistes, la démarche est la même ??? On lui communique l'adresse que l'on obtient ???? On glisse les documents à partager dans notre propre dossier "Partage" ???


Alors, pour le partage Mac, tu obtiens un message te demandant si tu veux te connecter à l'hôte en tant qu'invité (accés sans pssword seulement au dossier "partage"), ou alors de te logger, et là tu as accés à d'autres dossiers...faut demander à naas, c'est lui qui était loggé chez moi...

Pour windows, c'est une aute histoire, car j'ai beau communiquer l'addresse à 2 ou 3 pcistes, aucun n'a réussi à se faire obéir de son pc et à trouver seulement où entrer cette adresse (ie ça suffit pas tjrs...) :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2004)

ED WAR a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Pour envoyer vos gros fichiers, vos fichiers loiurds, vos fichiers volumineux de tout type, une seule solution : etc., etc.
> jpmiss, sympa de citer, ça me fait le double de boulot




Hum c'est limite charte  ce message nan?


----------

